# Few grunts



## TMAC (Feb 28, 2017)

Made a few grunts recently on request. Two are cholla cactus and two are stabilized buckeye burl. All cast with alumulite.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Lookin good Tim gotta say I like the Burl with the green resin. I like the sound of the tubes but really like the straight wood looks. Cholla always seems to make a beautiful call no matter what kind it is though!


Rodney


----------



## TMAC (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks Rodney. I like the straight wood too but a lot of people prefer the plastic tube around here.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice looking calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2017)

Whoa.....those are suh-weet!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 1, 2017)

All outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2017)

Great job Tim! The depth you got on that finish of the BEB and green resin is amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

